# spot feeding? what to use?



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I was thinking about possibly getting some new corals that would require some occasional feeding. Other than that overly expensive sea squirt product, how else is everyone spot feeding their corals? and what store did you get it at?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Depending on how tall your tank is and how dry you want to stay, a turkey baster works. But I love my Sea Squirt


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I use the high-tech Dollarama turkey baster


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I guess I should rephrase. Other than the sea squirt and the dollarama turkey baster.

I find the turkey baster does not hold suction, and whatever i have in it, flows out via gravity.  perhaps i havea defective one?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

For very fine stuff, you can use a little plastic squeeze bottle, like this...

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store...-chili-coral-food/reef-chili-feeding-jar.html


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> I find the turkey baster does not hold suction, and whatever i have in it, flows out via gravity.  perhaps i havea defective one?


Yeah, they all do that. But I usually am doing it fast enough that its not a problem.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I have one of those expensive sea squirts to sell. It's new in box... in Burlington


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

at shopper's drug mart they have mini turkey basters used for medicine that works great and does not leak at all, it even comes with a cleaning brush.

I found them hanging up right across from the pharmacy


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

A syringe without a needle are great for pinpoint feeding, but as Carmenh stated it depends how wet you want to get.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> at shopper's drug mart they have mini turkey basters used for medicine that works great and does not leak at all, it even comes with a cleaning brush.
> 
> I found them hanging up right across from the pharmacy


.............. I found this just now on sale for $1.99 its a little short  But still has value as my tank is not too tall.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> .............. I found this just now on sale for $1.99 its a little short  But still has value as my tank is not too tall.


it works great and is cheap. sure you have to get your hands wet but it brings you closer to your beautiful aquatic friends, lol. My cleaner shrimp loves my hand.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> it works great and is cheap. sure you have to get your hands wet but it brings you closer to your beautiful aquatic friends, lol. My cleaner shrimp loves my hand.


haha my shrimp does too, and he also likes my acan.............


----------

